# cycling dvd's



## GOLDENRULE (Sep 19, 2008)

I am new instructor for indoor cycling, and i have a dvd projector, I was thinking of bringing it in to class and i need to purchase some Virtual Reality cycling dvds, preferably that have a written course that i can review ahead of time ..so i can cue and find music appropriate for the speed ..incline.. and group ages.... any suggestions??... there is so much out there.

thanks in advance 
Lori


----------

